
Chocolatey and oneget under win 10 (apt-get for windows) - TheBigBear
finally apt-get for windows that is useable
======
evolve2k
Wait is this meant to link somewhere?

~~~
n3mes1s
maybe....

\-
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AptGetForWindowsOneGetAndChoco...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AptGetForWindowsOneGetAndChocolateyOnWindows10.aspx)

